# Lurches in Forward smooth in reverse.



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm trying to adjust one of my trains and I'm messing around with kickstart and frequency. I can get the train to run smooth in reverse but some lurching in forward that I can't get rid of.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Which loco?
Which DCC decoder?

The problem is more likely to be mechanical then CV settings.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

This one. It's go an NCE D13SR in it. I think you're right about it being mechanical being that it only happens in one direction. This one did take a fall last Christmas. I'll keep it running anyway. It's part of our first train addition to our Christmas house display and it got me started in this hobby.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Have you tried turning the motor in the forward and reverse direction and checking for any binding? That would be the first thing I'd do.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I hate to take it apart again but if you think that's where it's binding I might. This one is pretty difficult to get to the motor and reattach the contacts after reassembly.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, the fact that it runs in one direction certainly screams out mechanical issues. It looks like the rods are cosmetic, does it do it if you take those off? I'm assuming it only has two driving wheels, the rear wheels.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Well the rods are easy enough to take off and give it a try. You're right it's only 2 wheel drive. 

I have a feeling there might be a loose/lost screw inside the motor housing. I did come up short putting it together. I wonder if I'll ever get the hang of disassembling these things without breaking or loosing something.


----------

